# Has Anyone Used Saffron For Cooking?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

My husband had to pick up a couple of things from Costco, and brought home a small 1 gram size jar of Saffron for $12.  It's something we've heard of and been curious about.  We use Turmeric, which is considered the 'poor man's Saffron'.

Has anyone ever used this spice for cooking or baking?  How do you like it, anything special to know before using?  According to the directions, you're to use just a small touch of it.

Here are some health benefits of Saffron...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Saffron


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes I use it a lot, particularly when I'm making Paella or Indian curries. Only use a pinch, don't be tempted to use more than that, it will give off a bitter flavour..


----------



## Lee (Aug 22, 2014)

Seabreeze, I will check out Costco Canada, I've used Saffron in Rice for that beautiful golden yellow colour but only if company is coming. I never knew you could substitute tumeric, how's the flavour with that?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, I have used saffron a few times in rice dishes w/ chicken & peas, garlic and onions.. a sort-of paella I guess. It has a distinctive flavor which tumeric does not have, although tumeric does turn the rice yellow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Hollydolly!   I've only used Tumeric on hot vegetable dishes so far, and I use a lot, hard for me to describe the flavor.  Also take a small spoonful in the mornings for health benefits.  Never have used Saffron, but the spice my husband just brought home is more of a rusty reddish color, as opposed to the mustard yellow color of Turmeric.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes SB it's a deep red colour it's the stamen of crocus..but just a tiny few of them are enough to turn anything a beautiful yellow colour .

You know you can use it to dye clothing too? http://www.reconstructinghistory.com/articles/irish-articles/dyeing-with-real-saffron.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Holly, now I understand...although it's a deep red color, it turns the food yellow when used.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

Exactly , you've got it..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 22, 2014)

My sister uses it all the time as her husband is Spanish, and living in Spain the first few years of their marriage she learned to cook several dishes using it,paella being the one she makes the most. I really want to make it-just need to get myself a paella pan!


----------

